# Need Help With Nokia PC Suite.... :(



## KungFuGuy (Dec 8, 2004)

Phone: Nokia 6610

Windows: Windows XP+ SP2

My cord is connected to the first USB slot
----------------------------------------------

Ok here is exaclty what I did.

1) Bought the DKU-5 Connectivity Adapter Cable.

2) Installed the Driver that is on the CD that comes with it.

3) Went to Nokia.com and downloaded Nokia PC Suite 6.4.

4) In Suite, I went to Nokia Connections manager and set up my connections to: Blue toothe= checked, Serial Cable=Checked, and USB= Checked, in the serial cable configureations menu I set it to "port 1 on Nokia Adapter ( COM3)"

5) After doing that I went to Nokia Applications Installer and It says my phone is there. It says " Nokia 6610 " then in the list it shows that I have converter 2.

6) After doing that I went to Nokia Image Converter. I found this picture off the web:http://quakecon.org/images/sponsors/idsoftware.gif

I followed the instructions, choose the picture, selected my phone, choose wallpaper, didnt apply any enhancements, then I clicked update to phone. (Note that It says " Select a Phone: Phone: Nokia 6610 ) The Process to upload failed. No matter what size picture, what file type the picture is, and what kind of file type I save it to my phone, *It Never Works, same goes for Nokia Sound Converter*.

Please, Need Help! Ill tell you any other neccassary information, Just need help!


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Is this a genuine Nokia DKU-5 or 3rd party cable because there has been a lot of "duff" DKU-5 cables being sold. Check your phones software version, early versions did not work well with Nokia suite type *#0000# on the phone to see what version its running.

TBH I wouldn't use Nokia suite anyway, best software out is either Mobimb by Logomanager or Oxygen Phone manager.


----------



## Hairless (Jan 11, 2005)

Please help me too - Nokia PC Suite 6.41 just downloaded from the Nokia website + Outlook 2003 and Nokia 6230 phone.

On trying to synchronise I am getting an error that Outlook could not be opened. I hadthe same problem with anolder phone which worked fine with Outlook 2000, but which does not work with Outlook 2003. I was hoping that a later version of the PC suite would work with 2003, but no luck!

Please help!


----------



## rafaelpaiva (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, my problem is a little bit worse than KungFuGuy's.

My Phone is a Nokia 7250i and I'm using Windows XP+ SP2 also.

My acessory is connected to the first USB slot also, and steps are done just like KungFuGuy. BUT in step 5 the Connection Manager can't find my phone and it doesn't appear as connected.

I've tested my version using *#0000# and it's 4.63 from 29-03-2004.

Also, when I connect the DKU-5 cable in my cellphone, it gives the message "Data acessory connected" which teorically means that recognized the cable, isn't it?

Is it possible any kind of protection against using the cable?

Any help is welcome.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Again, is this a third party cable or a genuine Nokia.


----------



## rafaelpaiva (Jan 17, 2005)

A third party one.

The cable is detected by PC automatically when it connects, but makes nothing.

Any tips?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

OK go to "system property's" and open "hardware"/"Device manager" Look for "multi point serial adapters" Does it say "Nokia Connectivity adapter cable DKU5" ?? Then look at "Ports" Does it say "port 1 on Nokia adapter (com?)
If so make a note of the com port its using, enter Nokia suite and find preferences or tools (sorry its been a while since I used it) and make sure the program is using the same com port as that specified in device manager.
Reboot and try the program again.


----------



## rafaelpaiva (Jan 17, 2005)

About the setup, everything is ok, just you have mentioned. Any other tips? Am I able to perform any kind of test with the cable?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Do you have any other software on your PC thats uses com ports, apart from the obvious mouse etc as Nokia suite don't like sharing.
What is it you want to do with your 7250i if you don't mind me asking.
There is a little program that tests cable integrity I'll try and dig it out for you, as I said in post#2 though there are a lot of duff DKU5 cables out there, did the drivers come with the cable or have you used another party's drivers?
Nokia suite does not show the phone as connected then?


----------



## rafaelpaiva (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope. Nokia suite doesn't recognize the phone as connected.

I just want to be sure that the problem is related to the cable. And, yes, I am conscious that my cable could be a "duff" one. The drivers came with the cable, but I am not sure if they are compatible with the cable, because it is a generic one.

And finally, I don't have other softwares that use comm port.

Please, if you find the program for testing cable integrity, please let me know.

Once again, thanks a lot!


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

The cable does connect to the POP port at the bottom of the phone though??
You could try downloading DKU5 drivers from the Nokia site, might be worth trying them. I'll search though my stuff and post the cable integrity software when I find it.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

As promised the test software, this will test if the cable is making a connection to your phone.
Connect the phone to the cable and PC, power up the phone, open the software choose the correct com port and click on the test for F-bus you will need 100% pass.
If it does not then either the drivers you are using are wrong or you have a duff cable.


----------

